

Ask HN: How have you dealt with the sharp edges of the Macbook Pro? - marcamillion

Even though I have been using my mbp for a few weeks now, I thought I must be typing wrong. Having re-tried my typing style on my old laptop, and asked my wife to try typing on the MBP, I realized I wasn't alone with feeling the ridiculously sharp edges.&#60;p&#62;What solutions have you guys used to solve this problem? I am sure I am not the first to encounter this on HN...or am I ?
======
pjw1187
I've had my mbp for a few months now and haven't had any problems with the
edges. You could possibly try and adjust the way you access certain keys, I
believe I had to make a few adjustments once I started using mine. Give it
time and I'm sure you will adjust.

